# Western NY Nissan/Infiniti owners...2004 NE Nissan Meet(I'm not a Troll)



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

*Western NY Nissan/Infiniti owners...2004 NE Nissan Meet*

Western NY Nissan owners!!! Please check out www.nyssan.org. It is a local car club for Nissan owners anywhere from Buffalo to Syracuse and everywhere in between. The club was started this year and has now grown to over 50 members. We throw local meets and are teaming up with other Nissan clubs in various states to help bring the 2004 NE Nissan meet. Infiniti owners are not to be left out either. We welcome any Nissan or Infiniti no matter if you are stock or a full out tuner car.


A little about the upcoming 2004 NE Nissan Meet.

The Second Annual Northestern All Nissan Meet will be held at Grafton Lakes State Park near Albany NY in the heart of Northeastern United States. in April 2004. 

This is your chance to meet Nissan drivers from different boards, put faces to the screen names and check out bunch of customized Nissas, Datsuns and Infinitis in various states of tune.

Car show, Cookout, photo shoot are planned so far, more fun ideas once we get there - few interesting things happend during last meet. 

The first meet in a series of meets was held April 24th 2003 and proved to a success bringing in over 50 Nissans over a period of 2 days. The meet was a chance for Nissan owners all over the northeast to get together, check out each others cars, have a BBQ, renegade autocross and an unhinged afterhours party at the hotel.
The meet was put together by members of www.altimas.net some of which had never met in person before. Ask anyone who attended the first meet and they all agree they will be attending the next one. Some travelled from as far as Buffalo, Ottawa and Toronto to attend including the owner of iBi Bianco Automotive Inc., a company that makes original body kits exclusively for Nissan Altimas.


We welcome any Nissan owner to join www.nyssan.org and help make the 2004 NE Nissan meet a complete success. Please check this page out for information. 


Thank you for your time!


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

A pic from the first meet.


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

:thumbup:


Reverend D said:


> A pic from the first meet.




Just a friendly reminder bump. April 24-25th!! Be there!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

members from buffalo to syracuse... so why is the meet in albany??? i live in lockport, about an hour west of Rochacha i aint drivin to albany... but if you guys were closer, then hell yea!!!


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> members from buffalo to syracuse... so why is the meet in albany??? i live in lockport, about an hour west of Rochacha i aint drivin to albany... but if you guys were closer, then hell yea!!!




Well it's the North East Nissan Meet. We have cars coming from RI, CONN, Ottawa, OH, MA, NYC, TO and PA. Last year we voted that Grafton would be considered a great half way point for everyone. The meet was so much fun that we are holding it again at the same location. Lots of dedicated Nissan fans making this long trip to be there.

If you are in Lockport than you should check out the Nyssan.org car club site. :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sorry, misread the post, thought you were advertising a just WNY meet, not all on the NE, ..i ll check the site out...


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

yeh, when the weather clears up a bit we will be having local meets again. As it stands the cars can't stay clean in this shit weather so no one wants to travel. I don't blame them either. Once we have a nice day or 2 we will be out and about.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Reverend D said:


> yeh, when the weather clears up a bit we will be having local meets again. As it stands the cars can't stay clean in this shit weather so no one wants to travel. I don't blame them either. Once we have a nice day or 2 we will be out and about.


lol, ill clean them up 4 ya... manager at delta sonic... proll y gewt you a good deal if we all ride in together... j/k


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> lol, ill clean them up 4 ya... manager at delta sonic... proll y gewt you a good deal if we all ride in together... j/k



Man last couple times thourgh DS have pained me big time. My car is just too low for thier tracks. I have the control arm dragging on the ground the whole time I am in the wash. I am worried I am doing some form of damage everytime I am in there.


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

3 days away! Who's gonna be there?


----------

